# mangosteen



## 16701 (Feb 9, 2006)

Tried Mangosteen for two months. Hoped it would do something to help. Save your money. This is my experience. I did not notice ANY difference. $30 a bottle. What a rip off.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Pity the mangosteen didnt work for you, i guess where some things work for some it does'nt work for others..


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Joolie,Just curious, have you read of or know someone who's symptoms improved by taking mangosteen???You'll blow my mind if you do! T-


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I grabbed a small bottle at my local health food thinking 'what the hey' [I had a grocery voucher, so it cost me practically nada], and it cleared up a nerve bruise really fast [antioxidants], but did absolutely *nothing* for my IBS. Acai probably would have done as well, or large amounts of cranberry/blueberry/pomegranate juice.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Right! It is supposedly the antioxidants that are so beneficial. So I would think pomegranate, blueberry, etc. would do about the same thing. I had a bottle of Xango and enjoyed the taste, even felt perkier, but I don't know that it is really a help for IBS patients.


----------

